# Camacho Corojo Monarca Cigar Review - Not bad but...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

1/3 of this stick had thick creamy smoke but no flavor to speak of. The ash was strong and the construction was nice. It finished strong with spice...

Read the full review here: Camacho Corojo Monarca Cigar Review - Not bad but...


----------

